

Uber CEO Promises Change in India After Driver Is Arrested for Rape - adamlvs
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/08/uber-ceo-promises-change-in-india-after-driver-is-arrested-for-rape/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
androidb
Uber has been banned* in New Delhi because they were "misleading customers".
Uber said its service is safe for women but without laying the ground base for
that, they only rely on summary checks (undergone the commercial licensing
process, hold government issued IDs, state-issued permits, and carry full
commercial insurance) instead of thorough background checks. That's why a
previously convicted sex offender became an Uber driver.

To me it's a case of false advertising and they will support some
consequences.

*[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/software/delhi-gove...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/software/delhi-government-bans-uber-says-it-is-misleading-customers/articleshow/45411180.cms)

